# Trout advice.



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Last year I got to explore the Mad River in Ohio. I have plenty to learn, one thing is sure I'm not carrying my 8wt along again. I might try and use my duck waders this thanksgiving because the water doesn't freeze. 

Im looking at getting a cheap glass rod. Just wanted to look for advice on size. 
The river was cover with trees where I fish, so I high sticking if very hard to do with a 8-9ft rod. 

Any input? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

It looks like there's some really nice sized fish on that river! I'm sure blind casting an 8wt all day was not fun. Even if the fish are big enough sometimes.
I'd go with a 5 or 6 wt. I'm not sure where you'll find a glass rod nowadays, but you can get a very cheap graphite rod for cheap online. They also make shorter rods as short as 7' for use in crowded situations.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Epic and echo make nice glass rods I was thinking about an 8wt in one. For saltwater. 

But yeah, I saw a lot of fish. Casted on a lot of fish just could seal the deal for the 2hours I was there. You can site fish a lot of the upper mad, and you'll see them rising up for mayflies. I'm just clumsy when it comes to wading upstream, still trying to figure out the fish and match the "hatch". I tried 6different flies dry and nymph just didn't work out. 

But I was just lookin and found a couple 7'6 rods I might try and get ahold of. I have a 5wt 9ft I use for bass but I didn't have it at that time. Maybe I'll just try that and keep my loops as tight as I can. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

What's the bottom like? If you're wading on a stone bottom or freestone stream duck waders might be a good way to bust your ass. Felt or cleated soles might be in order. 
Also I think those glass rods are slow action rods aren't they? Maybe a good thing for trout fishing protecting light tippet. I know I would not want a slow action rod for the salt.
Visit a fly shop close to that river, they can help w/what their eating. 
Lot of it can be presentation more than exact bugs. You making a good dead drift? 
You may have to go real little on patterns 18>22 or smaller they suck too unless you have great eyes. 
Catch a mayfly and throw it in your fly box see what matches the size best sometimes size is more important than a good replica. The trout tell you what they want on how there feeding at the time. 
So Watch'em :shifty:. Sometime their eating emerges and not those Duns on top. Then you'll just see their noses just bump through the surface or a tail, big jumps splashes their eating those drys, most of their feeding is close to the bottom actually then you need to be fishing weighted nymphs, bumping along the bottom at the speed of the current. 
Also clumsy won't get it. Be the Heron . Take some pics!
I'm heading to Salida Co next week. Got my fingers crossed 
hope to land a nice Brown or 2 fishin' the Arkansas River.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

If you're interested, I have a "vintage" fly rod I'd let go for $30.
Bought it back in the late 80s to fly fish little streams in the Eifel region of W. Germany.
Cabelas Fish Eagle II GF II 865 5-6wt 8'6" IM6 graphite. Dark green blank. Half wells cork grip.
Really nice condition. I'd rate it as a slow action, I had to work to get 50'-80' out of it but for short casts, it was good at delicate placement.


----------



## WilliamDale (Apr 23, 2015)

If you want some great info on glass rods check out The Fiberglass Manifesto http://thefiberglassmanifesto.blogspot.com/. Cameron is an awesome dude. The fiberglass world is completely different than what it used to be and there are plenty of rods that range in speed, weight, length, and price out there now. They use to have a deal on the website where he would ship a rod to try for a few weeks and you either ship it back to him or the next guy on the list wanting to try it.Good look in your search! I am carrying a glass switch to Alaska with me in few weeks to try for some steelhead.


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Look no further - http://echoflyfishing.com/project/echoglass/


----------

